# SD Matrix cycle. Best PCT to use??



## Mcus (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi, im into the 4th day of my SD Matrix cycle and im looking to buy my PCT products asap.

I plan to do 2 weeks of SD matrix (one tablet in morning, one in evening) plus milk thistle x 3 spread out across the day.

Then 2 weeks of PCT. I have been advised to use Esto Suppress 10mg x 2 (Split between morning/evening) and a natural test booster alongside, which im guessing is:Androbolix x 4 caps (As per directions on label)

Can anyone give me advice on the PCT..? Is the advice ive been given above ok or is there a better option? Also i have 'Liv 52' at home. Am i better off using Liv 52 or milk thistle?

Thanks


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Try the search bar, lots of info been written on SD and PCT already.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Dont know what those products are but a serm PCT (nolva or clomid) is always the recommendation for an SD cycle.

Many in the PH section also recomend using a testbooster alongside like testforce(DAA) or Hcgenerate.

You can use both or either of the milk thistle/Liv 52.

And I'd also look at maybe doing another week of 2 caps per day if your sides aren't too bad.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

C.hill will be along to tell you or check out his back catalogue he knows his stuff, Ive used his advice loads of times


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

do at least 3 weeks on the SD ... 4 if the sides arent too bad.

PCT, clomid 100 / 50/50/50 .. nolva 20/20/20/20

if your going to use milk thistle, take it in PCT not during your cycle.

sd is strong .. dont use the esto supress .. go for a proper serm


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lukeg said:


> do at least 3 weeks on the SD ... 4 if the sides arent too bad.
> 
> PCT, clomid 100 / 50/50/50 .. nolva 20/20/20/20
> 
> ...


Why use milk thistle in pct? In fact why use milk thistle at all??

And yes throw esto suppress in the bin.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Why use milk thistle in pct? In fact why use milk thistle at all??
> 
> And yes throw esto suppress in the bin.


100% goood advices


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Why use milk thistle in pct? In fact why use milk thistle at all??
> 
> And yes throw esto suppress in the bin.


milk thistle helps repair the liver not prevent damage ... that was from my research and raptors advice


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milk thistle does f all buddy.


----------



## Mcus (Jan 18, 2012)

Nico one lads.

Ok gona go for 3 weeks, maybe four if sides aint too bad.

Ill use the nolva and clomid for PCT. Whers the best place to get these from? Alldaychemist? And do i literally search for 'nolva' and 'clomid' or is there a technical term that they go by?

Im gona sound like a proper div askin this, but whats meant by '100/50/50' and '20/20/20'

Cheers, big help!


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Mcus said:


> Nico one lads.
> 
> Ok gona go for 3 weeks, maybe four if sides aint too bad.
> 
> ...


the dose per day for that week. so clomid will be 100mg/day for the 1st week, and then 50mg/day for the next 2 weeks


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

nolva - tamoxifen

clomid - clomifene citrate


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Esto supress, = waste of money. Did nowt for me


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Esto supress=Nolva

Clomid at 100mg for this cycle is overkill i would say. Read Kuju post on the tbullets thread, everyone jumps and the band wagon saying nolva and clomid are the only way to go, its a 3-4weeks cycle guys not a 12-16 week injectable test cycle.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

fitdog said:


> Esto supress=Nolva


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Mcus (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice one lads. Appreciate the advice


----------



## Mcus (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok so into the 21st day of the cycle now. (3rdweek) and havnt seen 'explosive gains'

Im feeling slightly bigger i think lol and strength has gone up but only slightly. shoulders dumbell press up to 30 kg a side from 27.5. bench up from 90kg to 100kg 1 rep. Not as good as i expected, but i appreciate the gains cuz i think id hit plateau before i started cuz been on the same (90kg bench, 27.5 shoulders) for over a month?

Ive had literally no noticable side effects apart from being horny as fcuk lol maybe abit tired but not even noticeable really...

Im gona go on for another week. Any advice, or reasons why im not experiencing these 'explosive gains' everyone talks about?

Also because i haven't had a considerable amount of gains, do i still need the same PCT (Nolva and Clomid)?

Nice one lads


----------



## Mcus (Jan 18, 2012)

Also i eat 4-5 times a day. Relatively small but healthy protein intense meals. I eat a lot of fruit and 2-3 protein shakes a day (Got Critical mass at the moment which contains 52g of protein per serving and over 900 calories per serving (wouldnt mind gaining a bit of weight) )


----------



## Samstah (Jan 19, 2012)

Mcus said:


> Ok so into the 21st day of the cycle now. (3rdweek) and havnt seen 'explosive gains'
> 
> Im feeling slightly bigger i think lol and strength has gone up but only slightly. shoulders dumbell press up to 30 kg a side from 27.5. bench up from 90kg to 100kg 1 rep. Not as good as i expected, but i appreciate the gains cuz i think id hit plateau before i started cuz been on the same (90kg bench, 27.5 shoulders) for over a month?
> 
> ...


Ill be keeping an eye on what people reply to this as I'm hitting sd in 3 days...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mcus said:


> Ok so into the 21st day of the cycle now. (3rdweek) and havnt seen 'explosive gains'
> 
> Im feeling slightly bigger i think lol and strength has gone up but only slightly. shoulders dumbell press up to 30 kg a side from 27.5. bench up from 90kg to 100kg 1 rep. Not as good as i expected, but i appreciate the gains cuz i think id hit plateau before i started cuz been on the same (90kg bench, 27.5 shoulders) for over a month?
> 
> ...


First thing you'd have to look at is your diet, post it up?


----------



## Mcus (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok so i went to the gym after writing my last comments and my view has kinda changed!

My cycle lasted 4 weeks (28 days)

Week 1 and 2: No real gains, i kinda 'felt' bigger tho if that makes sence. also no strength gains.

Week 3: Good strength gains. For example Bench going from 4-8 reps of 80kg up to 3 reps of 100kg

Week 4: Gains again. 5 reps of 100kg probably could have went higher but was too scared as i didnt have a spotter lol

Had no real noticable side effects throughout the cycle other than being hory all the time lol, Started to get aching joints in my arms (elbows mainly) from the end of week 3 onwards. Also a bit more tired than usual... i think?, not sure tho cuz i work 37 hrs a week, plus go to college on evenings two days a week, plus fit 4 gym sessions into all that a week, so i probably would be tired anyway!?

Ill update in due course as to how much of my gains ive kept/lost.

All in all its defo been a success so far and i would definately recommend. I havnt had no real MASSIVE gains but i was in a stage of plateau before i started the cycle which was really annoying me for months, so to break out of that with some nice gains at last im more than happy. I also weigh just over 11 stone now (Weighed 10 and a half stone b4) with exactly the same diet as before i started the cycle.

If theres one bit of advice i can give, and this is probably different with everone but ill say it anyway. DO A 4 WEEK CYCLE, a lot of ppl say 'do a 2 week cycle'. After 2 weeks i hadnt experienced nothing! But as i say, its probably different with everyone...


----------



## Mcus (Jan 18, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> First thing you'd have to look at is your diet, post it up?


My diet is above. Just below the thred youve responded to. Do you have any recommendations to imy diet? Other than 'eat more' I find my appetite nowadays isnt as good as it used to be. Eating almost seems like a choir!

Cheers


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

i dont really understand where people get the beleif that milk thistle is only for after using stuff

there are plenty of studys saying it helps during toxity

Trials for use during toxicity:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/12/091215172325.htm

Use after

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16279916 this one states ", complications of liver disease, or liver histology. Liver-related mortality was significantly reduced by MT in all trials "

http://www.liversupport.com/jcge.htm


----------



## Ger27 (Feb 11, 2012)

Mate did u use esto suppress for your PCT?? If so any good? Starting my pre cycle of multivitamins in next few days before running with Sd Matrix.

Cheers.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ger27 said:


> Mate did u use esto suppress for your PCT?? If so any good? Starting my pre cycle of multivitamins in next few days before running with Sd Matrix.
> 
> Cheers.


use a real pct. something you actually know what you are taking


----------



## Mcus (Jan 18, 2012)

Ger27 said:


> Mate did u use esto suppress for your PCT?? If so any good? Starting my pre cycle of multivitamins in next few days before running with Sd Matrix.
> 
> Cheers.


Im not using ANY pct. Im into the second week now with no pct and my strength is still improving. I dont think ive gained that much to be going on the type of pct people suggest. It seems pct such as (nolva/clomid) is for massive gains and stronger steriod cycles (from my research). Ive had good gains but only in strength really, in size im only abit bigger. Plus 2 of my mates havnt used pct on the same cycle and kept most gains, aslong as you train hard and keep eating (apparently). Ill be the human test subject anyway lol and let everyone know how i get on and how much of my gains i keep using no pct...


----------



## Mcus (Jan 18, 2012)

Into 3rd week now. Still havnt lost ANYTHING. I may have lost a bit of weight? Not sure tho, keep forgetting to weigh myself. Still getting 5 reps out of 100kg (bench) and got 2 reps out of 35kg each side on shoulders the other day...


----------



## jacker (May 28, 2012)

Hi, I'm about to start sd matrix, got my nolva and clomid for PCT can I take it all together if I start seeing gyno( or other sides) early in my prohormone cycle? Or should I just stop the prohormone and move on to the PCT?

Also would you say sd matrix is a good pro-hormone?

Peace!


----------



## Wellbeing (Jan 9, 2013)

jacker said:


> Hi, I'm about to start sd matrix, got my nolva and clomid for PCT can I take it all together if I start seeing gyno( or other sides) early in my prohormone cycle? Or should I just stop the prohormone and move on to the PCT?
> 
> Also would you say sd matrix is a good pro-hormone?
> 
> Peace!


Hey I'm 1 wk into my sd cycle and I felt some gyn for a few days in the beginning but that soon went on its own. If you wish try using 10/20mcg of nolva and continue with cycle. I have heard it is one of the best pro hormones out there and my strength has really gone up after a few days.

Before starting incline db bench press was 65kg /5 and after a week of using sd matrix it is now 80kg/8


----------



## jacker (May 28, 2012)

Wellbeing said:


> Hey I'm 1 wk into my sd cycle and I felt some gyn for a few days in the beginning but that soon went on its own. If you wish try using 10/20mcg of nolva and continue with cycle. I have heard it is one of the best pro hormones out there and my strength has really gone up after a few days.
> 
> Before starting incline db bench press was 65kg /5 and after a week of using sd matrix it is now 80kg/8


Cheers mate, what was your training routine??

I was going to do..

Monday- chest,

tuesday-back, legs

weds-shoulders, calves

thursday- chest, triceps

friday-back, biceps

saturday- shoulders

sunday- rest

was going to be intense as recovery should be quicker on SD matrix


----------



## Wellbeing (Jan 9, 2013)

jacker said:


> Cheers mate, what was your training routine??
> 
> I was going to do..
> 
> ...


Training has been good but days tend to be mixed up as i sometimes train with partner or on my own. Your training days look good but how about giving legs day to itself? Maybe do it with calves and shoulders? Also recovery is fast but i tend to to 3 days training and taking 4th day off. It's been 10 days for me now using it, past 2 sessions haven't had much carbs so wasn't as strong. Maybe when you start using experiment with carbs and see how it effects your strength for you?


----------



## philmc (Apr 10, 2013)

im starting a sd matrix, what pct shall i use noval and clomia ? and if so together and whats the dosage? thanks


----------



## Alladice87 (May 7, 2013)

philmc said:


> im starting a sd matrix, what pct shall i use noval and clomia ? and if so together and whats the dosage? thanks


ok lads just going to jump on this thread. i start my sd cycle tomorrow, i know nolva, chomia and test force are what i need for my PCT, but can anyone tell me where i can get these products from and also what dosage i would need to be taking in my PCT? and im doing a 4 week cycle. thanks


----------



## Alladice87 (May 7, 2013)

Lukeg said:


> nolva - tamoxifen
> 
> clomid - clomifene citrate


where can i order these from, any links you could post up for me?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

Whats sd matrix? , if its legal over the counter stuff a bud lite and some jaffa cakes should be ok for pct , thro in some salt and vinegar crisps if you want to go all out


----------



## Jaro (Jun 26, 2014)

any more posts regarding this would be greatly helpful iv just found this and am in my PCT now and looking where to purchase the pct products


----------

